# It's a miracle!



## westozah (20/3/13)

Just thought I would share the joy! Made the following brew in January. Had a horrible vegemite taste after one month in the bottle. Fast forward another month and it has completely dissapeared, leaving me with a tasty brew with a kick to boot! Will add more hops next time though. Simple brew, Just stoked I didn't have to pour it down the sink.

*Coopers Dark Ale Can (used the kit yeast)*
*Brew Enhancer #1*
*500gm Dark DME*

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## Pirate Pete (29/3/13)

Great Andrew

I just openened my first ever home brew. A baic Coopers Lager. May be biassed. A bit undercarbed at 4 weeks but tasted like angels pissing on my tongue.

Peter


----------



## Rowy (29/3/13)

ptfcrowley said:


> Great Andrew
> 
> I just openened my first ever home brew. A baic Coopers Lager. May be biassed. A bit undercarbed at 4 weeks but tasted like angels pissing on my tongue.
> 
> Peter


That urine taste you are talking about will just be the Kit 'twang'


----------



## westozah (30/3/13)

Good onya Peter. Always encouraging to know your first brew was a success! How good is this site for information ay! I recently started brewing again and find myself experimenting quite a bit with different kits, malts and hops. So far so good. Hope you keep up the interest, it saves you a crapload of money and personally love the fact you can quite easily make a great tasting and unique brew of your own.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## Bridges (30/3/13)

I thought the same about my first brew, by the time I was drinking my third brew I went back and tried my first and realized it was close to undrinkable. fermed too hot. They are all awesome at the time the best thing is, as you go, you learn (mainly from this site :super: ) and they get better!


----------



## cremmerson (3/4/13)

I'm opening my first brew for the first time tomorrow night. It's only been down for two weeks, but surely one bottle won't hurt... Sadly, I know I brewed too hot and there are just so many mistakes, but it has to be drunk. 

A pale to be bottled in a week, and then on to a stout, methinks.


----------



## reimana (5/4/13)

I have just opened a Coopers Mexican made with dextrose after 2 weeks and it is drinkable. This is my first batch after relocating so I have no beer in stock... But I have 2 fermenters pumping away!


----------



## cremmerson (5/4/13)

Ah, no angels in this one, I'm afraid. Sour twang. Excellent carbonation. A fair bit of malt. I'll try another one in a couple of weeks and see how it is travelling. And repeat.


----------



## jaymzica (9/4/13)

im going to bottle my first ever coopers pale on sunday! cant wait! going to dry hop it tomorrow. Waiting 4 weeks to taste it will kill me!!!
This is like an addiction. I cant wait to get home from work just to see my fermenter hahaha
The hardest part is what to brew next? Im thinking an IPA, dark ale or brown ale.
The other funny thing is how many bloody times u get on this forum during the day! I love it!


----------



## Benbrewer (11/4/13)

It's interesting how the beer can improve over time, I did a lime infused Mexican cerveza a few years ago, like a Millers Chill for the missus. First taste at a month was awful, ended taking about 2-3 months and then it was beautiful.


----------

